# Toothpaste "Payters" The Magnificent. - Complete life story



## gooseyp (May 29, 2014)

gooseyp said:


> View attachment 154649
> * TOOHPASTE *
> Name: Toothpaste
> Nickname: Payters
> ...


----------

